# Viper 5901 on a 2011 Toyota Tacoma issues.



## mjs31 (May 30, 2011)

Hi, Hoping someone can help with this. I just had a Viper 5901 installed on my 2011 Tacoma and am having some issues.

1) When I start the truck from the remote and then insert my key as normal, I often get the flashing red security icon that will not go off until I turn off the engine and restart. One big thing is that the door locks are activated no matter what I have set. Meaning, if I have the door set to locked via the viper, then do a remote start, the locks will go to the unlocked position but the remote still says locked. 

2) My backup camera no longer works. I imagine this is a wiring issue on their part.

3) The alarm is ultra sensitive or not much at all. If I put it on sensitivity of 5 or higher it will go off for no reason. Level 7 and above it is just crazy how often it goes off. Level 4 or below and I can kick the tires, rattle the doors etc and nothing.

Ok...is any of this common or just a bad install? The installers do not get back to work until Wed, but I thought I would ask away. The door lock issue is the strangest to me.

Thanks for any help

Mike


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

It sounds like all install and programming issues the system needs to be mounted differently so shock sensor will function correctly they need to hook up the arm wire to lock after remote start. And it sounds like the bypass led light is hooked up backwards. Definitely get them to look at it to get it working for you.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I think you have a bad install for sure. These are very complex systems and need to be done right. I put an earlier generation DEI system (Matrix RSX 5.xx) in my 2009 Tacoma and IIRC there was a specific connection required to keep from having the flashing OEM security light issue. Also, nothing in the security or remote start install should have affected your backup camera unless they messed up something just mucking around in there.

I would take it back and get it done right. I also recommend getting the installation manual and reading through it. A little knowledge as to the connections and functionalities will help you to have a productive conversation with the installer to sort things out.


----------



## mjs31 (May 30, 2011)

Hi - Thanks for the input. Here is an update. The rear view camera was accidentally disconnected and is now fixed. The false alarms have been throttled back and the blinking light is for the most part gone. I say for the most part since on occasion it still stays flashing. They replaced the module thinking it was the cause since they checked wiring etc. Just wondering if it is just common for the light to stay flashing occasionally on a remote start? I would say it only happens about 1 out of 10 times. Still open to suggestions or if this just might be a common thing.
I did read through the manual on the module and we talked about the connections. He double checked and it was wired right. The fact that it does not flash most of the time looks like that is the case.


----------



## mjs31 (May 30, 2011)

Square one again. Flashing on every remote start again. Possible the wrong program key is being entered?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the security light flashing has more to do with the remote start bypass module than the Viper itself. Do you know what brand and model bypass module they installed? Also, does your Tacoma key have a letter "G" on it? If so this is different from my 2009 and has a different way to make the bypass module connections, at least with a Fortin key-override-all module like I used and they also spec for the 2011. I don't know for sure but I suspect the flashing light might be just a cosmetic issue as long as it starts and stays running.

Here is the install for the Fortin module for your Tacoma.

KEY-OVERRIDE-ALL & Toyota Tacoma - G Key (2010-2011)


----------



## mjs31 (May 30, 2011)

Raylo...You are correct. I went ahead and contacted tech support at Directed who emailed me right away. Went through everything and he did ask about the "g" on my key. He went on to say that several of the 2011 Toyotas were having issues with the PKALL and he said they should use the DB-All to fix the issue.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Good news. Let us know if it works out.


----------



## mjs31 (May 30, 2011)

We actually went with a completely different unit FLCAN 64 which was believed to work well with the 2011 model. It has been a few days now and no issues at all. Actually...where the mobilizer light use to stay on when I remote started and then would cut off when I inserted the key (well until it quit cutting off), this unit stops the light from coming on at all with remote start which is great. Still works like it should when the truck is turned off.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad it worked out!


----------

